# Liquidmetal Technologies Inc. (LQMT)



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Anyone else own any LQMT? It shot up 223% today. Unfortunately I bought near these levels and watched it plunge for a year, but it's nice to see it back up. Anyone do well on this one?


----------



## indexxx (Oct 31, 2011)

Good day for one of my smaller picks...
http://www.marketwatch.com/investing/stock/lqmt


----------

